# مهم مهم طلب عن الانتينا (( ارجو الرد بخصوص مشروع التخرج ))



## م.سارة (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ​
انا قمت بتصميم دائرة متعلقة بمشروع التخرج لدي والذي تم كتابة فكرته على صفحات هذا المنتدى وهي عمل جهاز يوضع داخل حقيبة على سبيل المثال وهذا الجهاز يحوي على مستقبل له كود معين ومن جهاز اخر موجود مع المستخدم عن بعد نستطيع ارسال كود مطابق للكود الموجود بالحقيبة فيؤدي الى اصدار صوت من الجهاز الموجود في الحقيبة كدلالة على التطابق .

لكنني الان بحاجة الى انتينا تناسب المشروع بحيث نضع واحدة جهة المرسل وواحدة جهة المستقبل .

لقد اقترحوا علينا ما يسمى بال Wap anteena .

وايضا اقترحوا استخدام انتينا لجوال قديم من هؤلاء الذين تم صنعهم في اواخر التسعينيات.

وايضا اقترحوا ان نستخدم سلك نحاسي اما مستقيم او كملف .

لكن الخوف من استخدام ايا منهم دون علم هو امكانية وجود مقاومة معاكسة من الانتينا بسبب عدم التوافق تؤدي الى حرق المرسل او المستقبل او كلاهما معا .

ارجو الاجابة والتوضيح الوافي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مارس 2009)

الأخت ناديا
تمنياتى بتمام التوفيق إن شاء الله
بالنسبة للهوائى فلا خوف على المستقبل إطلاقا لأن القدرة بالميكرو وات
بالنسبة للمرسل فلا أعلم عن تصميمك شيئا ولكن يمكنك معرفة أفضل هوائى له إما من التصميم أو بالتجربة باستخدام مقاومة متغيرة أو وضع مقاومات من 25 أوم وحتى 400 أوم لتحددى أيها أنسب
الهوائيات تعرف بالقدرة التى تشعها و مقاومته عند تردد الرنين لأنه كما تعلمى يجب أن يكون نصف أو ربع طول الموجة و شكله يحدد مقاومته عند التردد الصحيح و غالبا تكون 75 أوم أو 50 اوم أو 300 اوم وهى ارقام قياسية حتى تتناسب مع كابلات نقل القدرة الموجودة .
لو لم يكن الهوائى متوائم ستقل القدرة المشعة و يقل المدى المرسل إليه و طبعا الفرق سيمتص فى مرحلة الخرج كقدرة مرتدة Reflected Wave و معالجة هذا عن طريق محول إما ذو قلب هوائى أو فرايت مناسب لتردد الإرسال إذ ليس كل فرايت يتناسب مع كل تردد
أو يمكنك أخذ وصله على ملف دائرة رنين الخرج فيعمل كمحول موائمة للتوفيق بين الهوائى و الدائرة
أحيانا و حسب التصميم يستخدم لربط الهوائى بالدائرة مكثف متغير معروف باسم Trimmer وهو يتغير من 5 إلى 70 بف لضبط الموائمة


----------



## م.سارة (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 


مهندس ماجد مشكور على الرد والاهتمام واسفة لتأخري بالرد .
اريد ان اعرف ماذا قصدت بفرايت .
وحسب معرفتك هل المرسل والمستقبل الذين يتم شراؤهم كطقم جاهز يكون متصل بهم انتين بسيط ام لا لاني لاحظت وجود ملف صغير متصل بالمستقبل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مارس 2009)

الفرايت هو تلك المادة الرمادية الشبيهة بللورات الحديد وهى كانت برادة حديد ملصوقة بلاصق سراميك يسمى إيبوكسى ولكن تطورت و أصبحت تصنع من مواد متنوعة لتناسب الترددات الأعلى و بعضها يعمل فى نطاق الميكروويف وهى طبعا بديل للقلب الحديدى فى الملفات 
http://www.fair-rite.com/newfair/index.htm
للأسف لا تضم الهوائيات فالدوائر مجرد قطع مثل IC و الهوائى معروف قطعة من السلك = 1/4 طول الموجة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفرايت مادة سوداء صلبه مصنعة من الحديد يستخدم في دوائر الإرسال والاستقبال وتجدونه على شكل عامود طوله حوالي 20 سم داخل أجهزة الراديو موضوع عليه ملفات الاستقبال (هوائي الاستقبال) يعمل على امتصاص وتجميع الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه من الجو ويعمل أيضاً كقلب لربط ملفات الهوائي على هيئة محول تردد عالي في مرحلة استقبال الراديو

ويستخدم في محولات فلاتر التردد المتوسط في مرحلة التردد المتوسط في الراديو أيضا
ويستخدم في مجالات كثيره جدا حاليا من أهمها دوائر الإمداد بالقدرة نوع SMPS كمحول خرج ويوجد منه أشكال كثيره منها على شكل حرف U و حرف E و على شكل حلقات دائريه

ويمكنكم البحث عنه على النت وستجدون معلومات كثيره جدا عنهد

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrite_core


----------



## م.سارة (30 مارس 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الفرايت هو تلك المادة الرمادية الشبيهة بللورات الحديد وهى كانت برادة حديد ملصوقة بلاصق سراميك يسمى إيبوكسى ولكن تطورت و أصبحت تصنع من مواد متنوعة لتناسب الترددات الأعلى و بعضها يعمل فى نطاق الميكروويف وهى طبعا بديل للقلب الحديدى فى الملفات
> http://www.fair-rite.com/newfair/index.htm
> للأسف لا تضم الهوائيات فالدوائر مجرد قطع مثل ic و الهوائى معروف قطعة من السلك = 1/4 طول الموجة


 

السلام عليكم 

 مهندس ماجد شكرا على الافادة 





​


----------



## م.سارة (30 مارس 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الفرايت مادة سوداء صلبه مصنعة من الحديد يستخدم في دوائر الإرسال والاستقبال وتجدونه على شكل عامود طوله حوالي 20 سم داخل أجهزة الراديو موضوع عليه ملفات الاستقبال (هوائي الاستقبال) يعمل على امتصاص وتجميع الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه من الجو ويعمل أيضاً كقلب لربط ملفات الهوائي على هيئة محول تردد عالي في مرحلة استقبال الراديو
> 
> ويستخدم في محولات فلاتر التردد المتوسط في مرحلة التردد المتوسط في الراديو أيضا
> ...


 


السلام عليكم ​ 
مهندس طارق شكرا على المرور و المشاركة بمعلومات مفيدة ​


----------



## mothana_1979 (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------

